# TONKA-10 month old Samoyed Pics!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful! He's SO handsome Karen.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tonka looks like a big stuffed toy. What sweet faces both Tonka and Smooch have.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He looks wonderful - as does Smooch


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tonka is so beautiful. Smooch too of course!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's a gorgeous dog! They both look very sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Tonka, he is a large version of my Shelby girl. Those are great pictures of all of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Thanks!!

Yes, Tonka, does look like a large version of Shelby!!!!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Karen... they're both beautiful .. love your backyard


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photos he sure does like a cuddle


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Tonka is just so cute! And Smooch isn't too bad himself, either!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank You!!! 

Yes, Tonka is like a small Polar Bear and my Smooch is a pretty girl indeed!!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Tonka is so pretty and I love the pic of you and smooch. I got your e-mail, I am so close to doing it, I got the new one on where it says preview I just don't know why it doesn't change to the new one. I uploaded I am missing something. It is a pic. of Lucy and g.d. on a stump. I need to figure how to e-mail that pic to you. What am I missing?


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

wow, the pic. is there, not on the place I thought it would be but that is okay. I aways wanted to put pic's there. Is that how I add pic's there, can I put more on?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*58*

58

Looks like the picture is in your ziggy now!!

The pic on the stump is showing!!

TO EMAIL ME: RIGHT CLICK ON THE IMG LINK TO THE PICTURE AND CHOOSE COPY AND THEN SEND ME AN EMAIL AND IN THE MSG. OF THE EMAIL, RIGHT CLICK AND CHOOSE PASTE AND IT shouid put the picture link in the email.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, that Tonka is just so sweet and cuddly. Smooch, you look beautiful as always.

Great pictures of you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank you to everyone who has commented on my Smooch and Tonka!!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I figured out what a siggy is so can I put another pic. next to that other pic. the same way I did that one without messing that one up?


----------



## Dawnie (May 24, 2010)

I will be in the same dog boat as you soon, but reversed! Our Samoyed, Miko, is 11!!! I LOVE the Samoyed breed soooooo much, (my fav!) but really wanted a more trainable breed to do therapy work with....so I picked the Golden. She comes home in 4 weeks! Miko is SO very social and TALKATIVE it is like he is human! He is constantly cracking us up with his awhroooooo's every time we talk to him. We have had him since he was a wee 10 week old ball of white fluff! He is AMAZINGLY smart...and can be just as stubborn !!!! Have fun with Tonka....he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a big cuddly bear, they both look so happy with you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's another Cuddly pic of Tonka*

*Mylissk:*

Here are more cuddly pics of Tonka and Smooch, too!


*Dawnie: *So glad to hear you are getting a Golden Retriever-is your baby coming from a breeder?
Samoyeds and Golden Retrievers get along very well with one another!! OUR Snobear and Smooch were together from 5 mos. and 16 mos. old and were very bonded. Smooch, our Golden Ret., is now 11 years old and we just got Tonka 2 months ago - he is 10 mos. old now-Smooch really likes T\onka and Tonka adores her-it's just at Smooch's age she is not in shape to chase him around and play with him as much as Tonka would like, so Ken and I do that!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Samoyeds are the most beautiful dogs! I wanted a dog when I was little and I always dreamed of having a Samoyed because our neighbors had one and he was the biggest, sweetest teddy bear. My parents told me I could get a dog for my 15th birthday if I could prove responsible enough to care for it. When the day came I asked for a Samoyed but the parents didn't want that large of a breed so we went for a more miniature version and agreed on an American Eskimo. She lived to be 15 years old and died the week after I turned 30. She was the best dog ever, her name was Aspen Snow but we called her Aspirin because she barked so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HeartofGold*

HeartofGold

American Eskimos are a wonderful breed as well!!

I love the name Aspen Snow-how beautiful! 

So glad your girl lived to be 15. We've lost 3 Samoyeds now, Gizmo, Munchkin and Snobear at ages of 11, 12, and 10 years, 3 mos.

If you ever do get a Samoyed, there are Samoyed Rescues in every state, in case you decide to rescue one.

http://www.samoyedrescue.org/


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My god, is he cute! He really does look like a big stuffed animal. (And Smooch is just beautiful, of course!)

I don't know much about Samoyeds - are they real high-energy?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Great pictures Karen! It looks like Ken loves his little lap dog!


----------



## Dawnie (May 24, 2010)

_*"Dawnie: *So glad to hear you are getting a Golden Retriever-is your baby coming from a breeder?_"

Yes!!! Kelli (our baby golden) is coming from a wonderful breeder and line of dogs "Delmarva Golden's" in Northern Baltimore County! 

I first fell in love with Samoyeds when a friend from Highschool had one. My first was a female named Natasha. (great dog, but sadly in my impulsive, youthful ignorance she was purchased from a petshop)! 

Our second Samoyed, a much older and wiser purchase....Miko is from parents who are both CH. showdogs. Dad is from Sassy Sams (Yo Yo Man) in Nebraska his mom is (Snowflake Sparkle) from Safedkoh. He is the BEST dog ever! I can't wait to see the two of them together!!!!!! Four more weeks.....!!!!! So hard to wait!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samoyeds*

*LifeofRiley:*

Yes, the Male Samoyeds we've had have been high energy, but our Munchkin, the female Samoyed we rescued at 2 or 3 years old wasn't has high energy, but she had hip dysplasia, which we had the FHO surgery for.

*Here's some info on Samoyeds:*
http://www.akc.org/breeds/samoyed/index.cfm

*Dawnie: *Can't wait until you have your Golden Ret. and your Sammy together!!

Thank you all for the compliments on Smooch and Tonka!!

*Here ARE three pictures of our Snobear, at the Rainbow Bridge,(March 27, 2010) and our Smooch.
They grew up together and WERE SO BONDED!!!*


----------

